# Smoking for first time?



## DC24 (Sep 23, 2010)

I recently bought a Masterbuilt electric smoke house and have some questions on using it. My first question is, after preseasoning it when can I start cooking with it? Do I need to use water every time and how much? Do i put the meat or whatever I am cooking in before i turn it on? And where should I have the air damper? As you can see I am new to this so I thank you for any and all answers.


----------



## forty_caliber (Sep 24, 2010)

DC24 said:


> I recently bought a Masterbuilt electric smoke house and have some questions on using it. My first question is, after preseasoning it when can I start cooking with it? Do I need to use water every time and how much? Do i put the meat or whatever I am cooking in before i turn it on? And where should I have the air damper? As you can see I am new to this so I thank you for any and all answers.



Howdy!  Welcome to DC.  

Is this what you bought?  The unit is probably ready to use after pre-seasoning. 

Water smoking is used primarily for cooking delicate foods like shellfish or cheese but can be used when preparing other foods if a moister product is desired.  In my opinion dry smoking is best for traditional BBQ because it produces better "bark".

The damper is used to regulate the amount of available oxygen which in turn regulates the rate the wood burns.  This adjustment helps the wood smolder and burn slowly which creates smoke rather than burn quickly creating heat and not much smoke.  You'll have to adjust it while the wood is burning. 

If you get serious about using this cooking method you really need one of these.  Bringing smoked foods to proper temperature is key to food safety and helps you refine your process.

Start with something simple and be sure to let me know how it turns out.

Smoked Chicken and Sausage

serves 4

4 - split chicken breasts with rib meat
1 package Johnsonville brats or Italian Sausage

Drizzle chicken with olive oil
Season with dry rub mix of your choice

Place chicken and sausage on the smoker.  Smoke at 180 degrees for 2 - 3 hours.  Increase temperature to 225 and continue smoking until internal temperature reaches 170, about an hour. 

.40


----------



## DC24 (Sep 25, 2010)

*Thanks for the tips .40*

Yes, that is the smoker i have. I do thank you for answering my questions and I will try the chicken and sausage. Thanks again.


----------

